# dx code for Hx of preg w/down's



## cmweber (Dec 3, 2010)

How do I code a preg that has a previous birth of a child w/Down's syndrome?


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Dec 7, 2010)

Look at code 655.2_, I believe i have used this code in the past for the same scenario.


----------



## cmweber (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! that is also the one our maternal fetal medicine people suggested, you're on it! Appreciate the help!


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

Down Syndrome is a chromosomal Abnormality.
655.1x is the correct code for if it  is for present pregnancy.
V23.49 – Pregnancy with other poor obstetric  history- would be the best assignment for the history of. 
trisomy 21, is a chromosomal condition caused by the presence of all or part of an extra 21st chromosome.
758.0 for congenital abnormality,Downs  syndrome


----------

